# Welcome to Train Photography



## GG-1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Aloha

Welcome to your AU Rail Photography Forum.

Our goal here is to support and encourage safe Photography of Rail, Primarily relating to Amtrak.


Do not trespass on anyone's property to get the picture.
Be aware of your surroundings.
Be sure that your equipment does not endanger anyone around you.

While the majority here may be Digital users, those that still use film are also encouraged to participate. This includes video and Motion Picture Film. Ads are not allowed, but if you have questions about Equipment, Lighting, Filters, Sound, Posting, related to trains, please ask them here.

Mahalo

Forum Leader


----------

